# Kooinda Brewery



## IPA (27/11/08)

Heard about this new brewery and was wondering if any one had anymore info. I live in the area and was excited that there might have been a decent place in this area to have a beer. Is the brewery able to be visited or is it only to be available off site. Any info would be helpful.


----------



## Mercs Own (27/11/08)

IPA said:


> Heard about this new brewery and was wondering if any one had anymore info. I live in the area and was excited that there might have been a decent place in this area to have a beer. Is the brewery able to be visited or is it only to be available off site. Any info would be helpful.



http://heidelberg-leader.whereilive.com.au...ule-s-beverage/


----------



## jimmybee (27/11/08)

jesus! that's seriously close to me... might have to check it out some time - article dosen't mention whether it's open to public or not...

anyone know anything more...?

jimmy


----------



## Fents (28/11/08)

I wasnt going to say anything, i really want the boys who own it to sign up and introduce themselves, but its been in my sig for a while.

Kooinda - 4 guys chase the home brewers dream. They have setup a 500L system in Rosanna just near St Martins. I went round there two weeks ago and watched them brew. Amazing system with some knowledable guys running it and its all been built from the ground up by them.

First up is the Pale Ale - Nice malty, hoppy ale. Lovley on a summers day.

They will get their beers out and about in the local area first i belive. No kegs for the moment all bottled. Few bottleshops round our area should be stocking it soon as well as a few other bars in the city i think they said.

Teaser Photo

I;ll speak to the boys and get them on here and introduce themselves and tell you all where its stocked.

Kooinda - Happy Place - Take yourself there

Biggups boys.


----------



## Fents (28/11/08)

one more


----------



## jonbob (28/11/08)

Good luck to them, the sooner they tell us where to buy a six pack or 2, the sooner I'll buy some


----------



## jimmybee (28/11/08)

St Martins, where is this - can't find it on google maps... great news thou!

good luck to the boys...!


----------



## Trav (18/12/08)

Hey guys, Trav here from Kooinda, great to see some interest, at the moment our beer is selling at Greensborough Bottle shop, down the bottom of fridge unfortuntelty. They have some of our first batch in there. The beer has been modified slightly since then, but is a nice drop of American Pale Ale, $22 a sixa i think. Any support and feedback would be great, we are moving it into a few other local places at the moment and will seriously hit the market soon after xmas. The brewery does not sell beer on premises but we are happy to talk with people and show them through when we have time. We are just like you guys, passionate about beer and homebrewers at heart. We are the first residentially licensed brewery in suburbia in Victoria. I am happy to answer any questions about setting up a brewery, (What a mammoth job!). Have a look at some pics on my post. Any support would be great! We know you guys can also brew something similar so we appreciate your educated opinion. Merry XMAS fellow brewers, PS if you want to purchase some beer to try from our latest batches send me a post and we can organise it, $22 for six, and $70 for Carton, know its pricey but it has to be to cover costs! We can't compete with the big boys, but make up for it in taste 
Kooinda, Happy Place Brewing
Take Yourself There...
www.kooindaboutiquebrewery.com.au 
Webiste being completed ASAP
Cheers guys
Trav


----------



## Fents (18/12/08)

nice one trav. im sure plenty of brewers down here will chase it down now and give you the feedback. good luck with the adventure, from knowing you boys for a while now i must say your team is gonna go big!

biggups and goodluck.


----------



## brendo (18/12/08)

That is one nice looking set up... best of luck fellas - will keep my eyes peeled for a bottle.


----------



## Supra-Jim (18/12/08)

Nice work Trav, will be keeping an eye for some of your brews.

All the best!

SJ


----------



## Trav (18/12/08)

Check out some brewery pics in my post if you are interested? 
Do you know of a bigger HERMS system?
Cheers guys thought i would let you know about our pics
Trav
Kooinda Boutique Brewery


----------



## Supra-Jim (18/12/08)

Sounds like an AHB member tour and tasting needs to be organised!

Ninja edit h34r: The pics look good, i wish my garage looked like that!

Cheers

SJ


----------



## Wardhog (19/12/08)

Dropped in at Greensborough bottle shop last night after reading this thread and picked up a six pack.

I thoroughly enjoyed this beer, it's a pale ale that ticks nearly all the boxes for me. Hop aroma could be considered a little subdued, but in no way absent. Hop flavour is there in spades (is that B Saaz in there?), big malt as well.

Edit : Removed question, I should learn to read earlier posts.


----------



## Trav (19/12/08)

Wardhog said:


> Dropped in at Greensborough bottle shop last night after reading this thread and picked up a six pack.
> 
> I thoroughly enjoyed this beer, it's a pale ale that ticks nearly all the boxes for me. Hop aroma could be considered a little subdued, but in no way absent. Hop flavour is there in spades (is that B Saaz in there?), big malt as well.
> 
> Edit : Removed question, I should learn to read earlier posts.



Glad to here you enjoyed it, Cascade and Galaxy in there. Our later beers have a bit more bouquet in there. It is a real balancing act because you don't want to scare people off who are new to this style. Glad you enjoyed it. Will take on board the feedback. merry Xmas and cheers for your support.
Trav
Kooinda Boutique Brewery


----------



## Wardhog (19/12/08)

Trav said:


> you don't want to scare people off who are new to this style.



I don't think you're going to win over any megalager drinkers with an American Pale Ale, even though it's a good one. It's just too far removed from what they (think they) know beer is, so you might as well go hog wild with aroma hops and really get the attention of the market segment who already know and love LCPA and the like.
Newbies to APAs might also try harder to overlook the increased bitterness if they're loving sticking their nose over their beer glass.

Any other beers in the pipeline?


----------



## Trav (19/12/08)

Wardhog said:


> I don't think you're going to win over any megalager drinkers with an American Pale Ale, even though it's a good one. It's just too far removed from what they (think they) know beer is, so you might as well go hog wild with aroma hops and really get the attention of the market segment who already know and love LCPA and the like.
> Newbies to APAs might also try harder to overlook the increased bitterness if they're loving sticking their nose over their beer glass.
> 
> Yeah good point, Would love to release a porter, but it is very expensive to print a new range of packaging, even just changing the colours, What did you think of the label and packaging. We are not completely happy with 6 packs but will do for now. I would love to do an IPA also. We need to get this beer out there first. Our later batches are slightly better balance and more aromatic. They smell great for the first couple of months. The one you tried was bottled on Sep 26th.
> ...


----------



## Wardhog (19/12/08)

I think the labels look great, as does the packaging. It's memorable and easy on the eye, you can't ask for much more than that.

The packaging did try to fall apart though, Tab A tried to fall out of Slot B.


----------



## Trav (20/12/08)

Has anybody else tried the beer yet, looking for feedback
Trav


----------



## Barramundi (20/12/08)

trav do you have a listing of where the beer is available ??
is it available anywhere in the western suburbs ?


----------



## jimmybee (20/12/08)

hey trav, had one today. nice indeed!

really liked it, infact it was a bloody good! really liked the malt character, but i'm glad you are cranking up the hop aroma because i think it needs it. i can understand you don't want to scare people of but as pointed out, those poeple probably will all ready be scared of by anything different. so go nuts!

i could definatley see myself drinking alot of these, keep the good beer flowing!

jimmy


----------



## Trav (21/12/08)

Cheers mate, glad you enjoyed it, would you believe there is 1.4kg of cascade and galaxy last 5 mins of boil, maybe we will have to use our hop back, we are yet to use it as we need flowers and hop prices arent cheap, maybe we will give it a go in the new year. Glad you enjoyed it and keep anm eye out for the aromatic increase, early on the aroma is quite prevelant. 
Thanks for your support and spread the word.
Cheers
TRav
Kooinda


----------



## antains (21/12/08)

Sweet! Didn't see this thread. I'll be tracking it down.


----------



## Party (7/2/09)

Hi there everyone, 
For your information the boys from Kooinda will be at The Old England Hotel in Heidelberg, next Sunday 14/02/09 to showcase their beer and offer a complimentary tasting, so take your partners along (it is Valentines Day after all). 
The beer is also on sale at the pub, just thought I'd let you know. 
I myself will be attempting to get there one day to purchase some of their beer, but is a bit of a drive for me, (live in the bush, maybe mail order one day Trav). :beer: 
Cheers to all and good luck to the boys at Kooinda.
Party6.


----------



## PostModern (7/2/09)

Sunday is the 15th.


----------



## Party (7/2/09)

PostModern said:


> Sunday is the 15th.




Too true sorry about that.

They will be there on Saturday 14/02/2009 Valentines Day.


----------



## dogs01 (7/2/09)

Pity that I have to wait till March to meet Trav and the team. Looking forward to meeting them and trying their beers. Melbourne here I come.
Dogs


----------



## Fents (12/8/09)

BOYS! well done on the article in this months beer and brewer magazine. yea yea fanboi post tbh, but still its a great article, so biggups. :super:


----------



## manticle (10/10/09)

Been wanting to try this for a while and finally saw a bar in Melbourne that stocks it.

My impressions - tastes like homebrewed beer.

Let me expand - beautiful fresh balanced grain based home brew. There's a tendency among a lot of us to rate our beers pretty highly against many commercial beers and sometimes it may be partly because we made it or because we can tailor to our own tastes. This gives me faith in the product I'm turning out.

Slightly similar to beechworth pale (another good one), possibly due to the hopping (sure I could detect amarillo although beechworth also uses chinook as far as my palate can work out). Not what I would have described as pale - more light cloudy brown (not a bad thing at all) and absolutely delicious. Not overcarbonated either.

Really really nice - I ended up having 2 or 3 more and enjoyed each one immensely.


----------



## saccarin63 (12/10/09)

manticle said:


> Been wanting to try this for a while and finally saw a bar in Melbourne that stocks it.
> 
> My impressions - tastes like homebrewed beer.
> 
> ...


glad you enjoyed in mate.give us a buzz anytime and come and take a look. cheers, mickl :icon_cheers:


----------



## manticle (12/10/09)

Keen to do that at some point for sure. Cheers.


----------



## bum (13/10/09)

Very much looking forward to when that one hits the street.


----------



## Fourstar (14/10/09)

Trav said:


> This weekend we are brewing our first batch of Kooinda Hop Hurricane IPA so hopefully this will be a ballsy IPA with heaps of hop aroma and bitterness, using Chinook, Cascade and Amarillo. mmm.... and plenty of it!
> Cheers Trav



Ohhh sounds awesome Trav! Can't wait to get around to tasting her 

Cheers!


----------



## Supra-Jim (14/10/09)

Hop Hurricane IPA???? Sounds great. Can't wait to try it out.

Cheers SJ


----------



## Sprungmonkey (14/10/09)

Read the beer & brewer article. Nice work! Do you now have a heated swimming pool as well?


----------



## big_dazza27 (18/4/10)

Sorry to dig up an old post but i tried my first Kooinda PA in a mixed sixer today and had to post how much i enjoyed it.

Cracked it this afternoon, following a Meantime IPA from last night was always going to be tough.

This is what i thought...

Poured into the glass a nice dull copper hue with a 1cm thick, creamy white head that hung around for the duration.

Floral aroma was far from subtle accompanied by a slight toffee note got the mouth watering.

As it hit the back of the mouth, i was pleasantly surprised by the intensity. Obvious cascade in the bucketloads and shortly after picked up the galaxy. I could almost swear there was some amarillo in there somewhere also. The bitterness was nicely balanced by the caramel malt flavours.

As manticle pointed out earlier it was nicely carbonated which i've found is very rare in this style.

I think it was the second least expensive beer in the 6pack if not the least and i'd have to say it was the most surprising. (Meantime IPA had huge expectations so i wasn't surprised)

All in all it was very enjoyable and just wanted to encourage other guys that haven't tried it to give it a crack.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## big_dazza27 (18/4/10)

Is the Hop Hurricane IPA on the shelves (in NSW) now? Didn't notice it where i got the Pale Ale...


----------



## jbowers (19/4/10)

Second the question about where/when we can get the hop hurricane. I live real close to you guys, so if if it even exists yet I'd love to come get some!


----------



## Fourstar (19/4/10)

jbowers said:


> Second the question about where/when we can get the hop hurricane. I live real close to you guys, so if if it even exists yet I'd love to come get some!




I believe it might still be in the pipeline, but let the info come from the horses mouth!


----------

